# wanting to get back to a lower weight



## kitten (Oct 15, 2010)

hi all, 
please could i join in with your weight watching?
I am currently 10 stone 3 with a bmi of 24.5 and I would really like to lose some lbs. I used to be much slimmer and I am hating being this size, it is really really really really getting me down and just making me feel so ugly and horrible . I have seen a dietician and she says that I need to sort out my diabetes and then we will talk about the weight loss which is sensible and fair enough but healthy eating is always a good thing isn't it so I thought that I would come to you lot so that you can help to steer me away from the wine and takeaways! If that is alright obviously? 
Love to all
Lucy xx


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2010)

You're more than welcome Lucy!  You're a bit like me, it seems, just on the upper end of your BMI but feeling that you like to lose a bit.


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 15, 2010)

Absolutely no problem, Lucy. Just jump in and start participating. This is not an exclusive club (crikey, they've got ME as a member!).

I would say that my attitude to take-aways has radically altered since diagnosis. Whereas before I could easily end up having two or three of them a week (chinese or fish and chips mostly, but with the occasional indian - all just round the corner), these days it is more like once every three months!

Actually, at the moment, I'm not eating any takeaways at all because a couple of months back I had some fish and chips and shortly after wanted another one! So, I told myself that I could have the second lot but only if I didn't have another take-away this year. I have no intention of breaking that 'rule'.

As for wine? Well, there are three empty bottles in my recycling box! Not all in one go mind.

Andy


----------



## kitten (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you so very much for the warm welcome 
Northerner - I am glad to be officially in the healthy bmi range -albeit at the top but yes i do really need to lose some extra for cosmetic reasons hehe! I hope that doesn't sound silly. I am very aware of the fact that I'm a young female and could sound how do I say it - trivial and focusing on things that don't really matter if you see what I mean?!
Hope I make sense,
Lucy


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2010)

kitten said:


> Thank you so very much for the warm welcome
> Northerner - I am glad to be officially in the healthy bmi range -albeit at the top but yes i do really need to lose some extra for cosmetic reasons hehe! I hope that doesn't sound silly. I am very aware of the fact that I'm a young female and could sound how do I say it - trivial and focusing on things that don't really matter if you see what I mean?!
> Hope I make sense,
> Lucy



Perfectly understandable Lucy, and not trivial at all. BMI is a rather crude measure so it may be that another person with your BMI would be perfectly happy. As I said, mine is similar to yours but I know that my 'ideal' weight is around 10 kilos lighter so I am trying to aim for that. All my weight tends to go on my torso - my legs and arms are slim - so I would probably be happy to reduce my waistline even if it didn't mean more weight loss (a toned body can weigh as much as a flabby one, as muscle is heavier and denser than fat).


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi Lucy,

Welcome aboard - I do know what you mean re the takeaways - i was always on the christmas card list and never used to have to give my name as they were always expecting me - however nowadays a takeaway is a rare treat - and  I often feel afterwards I wish I had cooked myself instead - so stay with us and you will get there!


----------



## Steff (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi Lucy you've come to the right place the weight loss group is amazing in every way,r.e the takeways ive never been a huge eater of these in the past simply because of funds but these days either if freinds are coming over or we are treating ourselves then we will have a takeaway, usually avoid chinese cause of the sauces,as for wine i dnt drink alcohol so cant advise on that.But stick with us and we will help through the bad and the good weeks xx


----------



## kitten (Oct 16, 2010)

hey just to say thanksfor the support guys 
as for takeaways my most usual is mcdonalds because i work there and u get lots of freebies for ur break but i often take my food now and just have a free coffee and ridiculous side salad. hehe. i love my job tho and i wouldnt leave for the world lol. but the amount u can get for free is kinda ridiculous u can have a large meal and a dessert and a drink :O xx


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 17, 2010)

kitten said:


> hey just to say thanksfor the support guys
> as for takeaways my most usual is mcdonalds because i work there and u get lots of freebies for ur break but i often take my food now and just have a free coffee and ridiculous side salad. hehe. i love my job tho and i wouldnt leave for the world lol. but the amount u can get for free is kinda ridiculous u can have a large meal and a dessert and a drink :O xx



OK, bit of a problem there! Don't they do healthy meal options these days?


----------



## kitten (Oct 17, 2010)

hahaha andy are u kidding?!
i work for the most evil and horrible corporation known to man! 
ur required to super sell and try to force people to go large and buy desserts and buy milkshakes or full fat fizzies :O despicablery but business knows no morals! 
however we do sell salads which freak me out because they are frozen and then defrosted.
i try to take my own food thouhg, when i can be bothered to make it
which i know sounds sooo lazy but i have a 65-70 hour week usually so time is of the essence to be honest.


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 18, 2010)

Well I never knew that about the salads.
I work next door to a Macdonalds, and basically after the first month they do get boring. Take your own food you will feel much better for it!


----------



## MargB (Oct 18, 2010)

I have found that since I cut out the takeaways, on the odd occasion when I do have one it is disappointing.  Except for a curry from a takeaway in Belfast - but thankfully I don't live in Belfast and only visit once very blue moon.  It was good though.

OK, I need to stop drooling over that curry.


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 18, 2010)

I agree Marg - I think on our part we only have takeaways due to laziness - as afterwards we always say 'didn't really enjoy that!'. I think it is because we are eating healthier and takeaway food tastes so unhealthy now. With the exception of our local thai restaurant - but they don't deliver and its quite a drive - so have to really fancy one to go and fetch it. We had a chinese and an indian recently and didn't enjoy at all.


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 18, 2010)

I know this sounds batty, but since starting trying to lose weight, i've found the first few times saying 'no' (to myself re being naughty & getting a takeaway, crisps, pastry etc!) are the hardest & it really does get easier!  I even caught myself in Sainsburys the other day looking at the pastries, initially thinking ooh yum, then it was like my conscience piped up with "no, really, LOOK at them...undercooked, a bit soggy in the middle, they'll only be a disappointment & then you'll have to burn all those extra calories off!" Needless to say I didn't buy them, yay, finally discovering will power!! (Thank goodness they didn't look brill lol! )

Am amazed you can freeze salad?!  Scary....!!


----------



## kitten (Oct 18, 2010)

great and powerful words guys! and i know what you mean about curry margie  i loooooove my veggie korma with popadoms and chutneys!  
re the salad, trust me i was sooooooooo shocked?!
they also freeze all the muffins and chocolate brownies and donuts and defrost those too, which i thought was very strange too but not quite as freaky as frozen salad :O sometimes the cucumber slices are still all sort of wet and defrosting..... sorry i cant describe it very well! xxx


----------



## MargB (Oct 19, 2010)

Going out for a curry tonight - to a restaurant, not a takeaway.  Apparently you can ask for them to be cooked without ghee and also without chilies.  I love Korma but with the coconut milk they can be very fattening - plus supposed to stay away from coconut cos of the high cholesterol.

Bound to mess up my weight loss for this week!!!  Ah well.


----------



## kitten (Oct 19, 2010)

well enjoy yourself honey u deserve a nice treat  xxx


----------

